# Schumann's Genoveva



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

has anyone seen this Opera. I am reading a biography of Wagner and this Opera is mentioned many times with significant praises. But all I know from simple readings is that is was performed once, and never again until the later part of the 20th century.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've not seen it but it looks interesting. Have put it on my wish list.


----------

